# Last trip of the year?



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2015)

We've got the camper packed and we're off for a few days to Aviemore - probably the last time this season.  Most camp sites close at the end of October and the weather isn't the best.  Of course, some people use their campers all year round, but I'm starting to appreciate my comforts at home 

Near Aviemore in summer.  In winter it's Britains main ski resort.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2015)

Have a great time Captain, it's ages since I was up in Aviemore.. 

...I've just booked us a couple of weeks on the continent for later this month and it'll still be hot and sunny..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2015)

Hope you have an enjoyable break, Hollydolly.
We found Lisbon a bit warm for us, but given the recent weather here,  I wouldn't mind somewhere  sunny and a bit warmer.
We won't be going to the continent again this year as we've just spent our pennies on a new car , but we will somewhere go in spring.  We won't make any definite plans till next year.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Capt, yes I'm sure we'll have a great time..the temps are about 25 degrees at this time of year so perhaps if you go to Lisbon again, spring or autumn might be best for you. 

We've already been this year  (in June)...and it's rare for both hubs and I to get the same time off work, but when we do we try to get abroad whenever possible.


----------



## imp (Oct 7, 2015)

* "I wouldn't mind somewhere  sunny and a bit warmer"

*Predicted highs here beginning Saturday, through next week, 100`F, about 38`C. Dry heat, though......

imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 8, 2015)

Enjoy your trips Capt and Holly!  

We're booked for Thailand, of course.  Leaving Nov 30th.  Skipping the winter darkness, winds and rain of West Scotland.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 16, 2015)

Put your camper on a boat and come to Florida for the winter.


----------

